# Lire des vidéos HD sur mac PPC



## vinvin111222333 (29 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter une GoPro (super camera) mais mon Mac ne lit pas la HD (enfin si mais en 1 image toutes les 10 secondes) et donc je dois filmer en 480p.
N'ayant trouvé aucune réponse sur internet, soit de m'indiquer ou je pourrai trouver la réponse ou de m'indiquer comment faire
 PS: iMac g5 2,00 ghz sous tiger et 1,5gb de ram

Merci


----------



## ntx (29 Septembre 2012)

vinvin111222333 a dit:


> ou de m'indiquer comment faire


Changer de Mac, ou te contenter de la basse définition. :rateau: Il n'y a pas de miracle pour transformer un vieux clou en bête de course et la HD ça bouffe de la CPU.


----------



## vinvin111222333 (30 Septembre 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Changer de Mac, ou te contenter de la basse définition. :rateau: Il n'y a pas de miracle pour transformer un vieux clou en bête de course et la HD ça bouffe de la CPU.


Merci de ta réponse si spontanée  
bon bah je me débrouillerais pour le changer


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2012)

A tout hasard, essaye XBMC ...


----------



## vinvin111222333 (13 Octobre 2012)

Merci je vais essayer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

M-E-R-C-I !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Je lis du 1080p en 60 images seconde (donc tres tres fluide)


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2012)

Excellent !


----------



## Tiki10 (16 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent !



Oui carrément. Je ne sais pas quel player ils utilisent, surement un maison. Mais c'est vrai qu'XBMC s'en sort mieux que VLC ou Mplayer sur mon G4 en m'autorisant les 720i sans soucis.
CorePlayer avait aussi une bonne réputation. Malheureusement on ne peut plus l'acheter, il est lié à une machine, et à ma connaissance, il n'existe de crack pour contourner cette limitation.
Je trouve regrettable de laisser tomber un soft dans l'oublie. Les développeurs d'Audion avaient eu plus d'élégance en donnant le soft le jour ou ils ont décidé d'en arrêter le développement 

Tiki


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2012)

Et ça donc marche bien en mp4 et divx HD ?


----------



## Tiki10 (16 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Et ça donc marche bien en mp4 et divx HD ?



mp4, oui cela fonctionne bien. DivX HD, je n'ai pas essayé


----------

